# Part-time to Full-time UberIng



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I've been driving on the average 15-22 hours a week for supplemental income.

My wife if going out of town for a week on Monday, so I think this will be an opportune
time for me to try Ubering FT. My only responsibilities is to walk our dog 3x a day,
so I may literally drive all day/night until fatigue sets in. I'm hoping for 12 + hours during weekdays, and a marathon weekend. I'm targeting 72 - 84 hours.

Hopefully I'm not biting off more than I can chew, but I'm excited about the endeavor.
This will obviously be more for entertainment/novelty than a long term goal, but it
should end in an interesting pay check. Just to break up the monotony, I'll explore/service parts of Los Angeles I don't haunt with frequency, such as downtown/east LA, NoHo, etc ).

Adventure awaits!


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

You'll be fine Lol I drive 12-16 hours a day!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm planning to do some major Uber driving this weekend. Should be busy with the holiday.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Good luck SoCal! I hope to be out a lot as well. Hope everyone has a prosperous uber weekend!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

So, in Ubers weekly update email today, they said that this should be a slow weekend because of the holiday. It said that many people will be out of town so there will be less riders.

I would think that there will be as many people coming into town for the holiday as will be leaving. People coming into town should be more likely to need rides than those going out of town.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Where I am, I probably get more tourists than locals. Locals still don't know about uber.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Nautilis! 

I think it may be a busy weekend all around, since Monday is a holiday, more folks will be out celebrating and treating Sunday like a bonus Saturday. Demand for rides from drunkards should be high, starting tonight ( Friday ) and extending into Sunday night.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

In the end, it seemed like although there was activity on Sunday, I don't think it was a busy as a normal Friday or Saturday night. Of course, I don't often venture out on Sunday nights...


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I drove Sunday night from 5-9 PM. Didn't leave the area of Hollywood/WeHo the whole time. It was extremely busy with nothing but short trips.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I drove Lyft for 5 hours Sunday night and stayed busy the whole time. No Primetime, but was a very good night.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I drove Sunday night from 5-9 PM. Didn't leave the area of Hollywood/WeHo the whole time. It was extremely busy with nothing but short trips.


That is funny. All but 2 of my trips were long ones. I guess you just never know.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

I think over 20 hours a week would be stressful, but then again what fulltime job doesnt come with its stresses.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It's the only thing I do. About 20-30hrs Ubering. About 30hours of my own work.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm always curious to see the dynamic between drivers who do it full time and those who do it part time. I'm in the latter camp so for me, driving for that long seems like it would not be fun. I work full time so when I get off and wanna do Uber it's almost like a nice break from work and I happen to be getting paid..


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

It's mostly UberBlack who full time it.



The Rideshare Guy said:


> I'm always curious to see the dynamic between drivers who do it full time and those who do it part time. I'm in the latter camp so for me, driving for that long seems like it would not be fun. I work full time so when I get off and wanna do Uber it's almost like a nice break from work and I happen to be getting paid..


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> It's mostly UberBlack who full time it.


I think that's the case in most cities but here in Cali (LA and SF especially) I've talked to quite a few uberx/lyft drivers who do it full time. One guy in SF told me he quit his 90k/year software eng job but he may have been full of shit.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Quit/startup failure, same thing.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

From software engineer to cab driver...I highly doubt it.



The Rideshare Guy said:


> I think that's the case in most cities but here in Cali (LA and SF especially) I've talked to quite a few uberx/lyft drivers who do it full time. One guy in SF told me he quit his 90k/year software eng job but he may have been full of shit.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

This thread is hilarious.. Everyone is happy.. Oh lordy look what a cpl years can do to morale.


----------

